# Regular Season Game 51 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Sacramento Kings



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (32-18)* vs. *Sacramento Kings (22-27)*​*Tuesday, February 13, 7:30 p.m.* / *Toyota Center*​

vs.​

*ROCKETS*


 



*KINGS*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> HOUSTON -- Bonzi Wells was slashing through the paint and tormenting San Antonio's helpless defense in a Sacramento jersey about nine months ago.
> 
> Now with the Rockets, the 6-foot-5 swingman already considers his time with the Kings ancient history.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz4ZF8C_TfyU 

"Special Two Part 3/3 'World's Greatest' 

Really good Yao/Tmac music video, I hope I typed that in right.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets on!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow cant believe its already game #51 oh and great video.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Huge game for the boys. Chance to go 15 games over 500. We really need this one since we face Dallas at home Thursday.

It would really be sweet to get both of these wins and go into the all-star break on a high.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We should win.

If they but the fights behind them and play as a team the Kings will challenge though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TOs and FTs are killing us in a game where we should be winning... 69-63 Kings, Artest having a good game


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

84-77 Kings in the 4th...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This game is not going how I expected it to. i am just joining it now. ANd dont believe the score


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I can't believe this score...I didn't expect this at all


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its over they have won ............... 

No way we can come back now.

Mavs next...................


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Spoke too early?????????????


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

3 point lead ............

YESYESYES :clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Now thats Rocket Ball! 95-92 Rock!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac = CLUTCH. The guy just doesn't want to let us down. Forget Nash, hand T-Mac the MVP!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn it all tied up again


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ron Artest... I love it when he lights up, but just not against us... is Battier guarding him??


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Could someone tell me what the hell happened?

We were down for like 11 and now tied?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

............................
Damn


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Its Artest v.s. T-Mac... PLEEEEASE make a stop...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OT it is


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OVERTIME!!!! other than Chuck no one's in real foul trouble for either teams. Its gonna come down to the superstars.... hard to say who'll win this


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OT! boy Artest tried to give us that one


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This doesnt look like ending well...........

I have a bad feeling.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac, not a good time to go cold.... down by 2, 2:18 left


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

not a time for lack luster passes

not a time for sloppiness

not a time for missed opportunities


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh man, Luther! Way to give us a three pt lead!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

YES!!!! What a great win, I'm so used to seeing our team lose leads, but what a great feeling to see them actually tough it out and make a 4th Q comeback like that. T-Mac 4 MVP, he made the shots and plays that counted.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah we are going to win ...

I think...........


Its over that bad feeling has been lifted.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rockets worked for that win tonight! I'll gladly take that one...Great job!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Victory! :banana:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Some good performances especially from beyond the arc.
Battier 4 from 9 from the arc
Alston 4 from 7 from the arc
Head 3 from 5 from the arc
TMAC 2 from 8 from the arc but those two were clutch. Plus TMAC had a double double

Hayes had 14 rebounds :clap: 

Ps looks like Snyder is only going to get garbage time.........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS first time this season we have won despite trailing at the 3rd change.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Great win!!!

I have to say I was impressed when I saw Houston with a record of 8-2 in last 10.

:clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

.... and only half a game behind San Antonio.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Great win, but nobody gets money, because Rockets did not beat the Kings by 8 points.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:yay: :yay: :clap2: :clap2: :banana: :vbanana:

btw, why was Snyder DNPed in this game?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Garbage time for Snyder only. Too bad for the kid.

Victory, but it was lucky. Good thing TMAC scored 2 clutch 3pters.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Luther Head was huge today especially late in the game. Tmac did score the majority of the points in the 4th Quater and OT but it was luther stripped the ball off Artest and scored a beauty of a layup in OT. and was'nt he the one that caused Artest to stumble on the last shot of the 4th?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

What happened was Luther Head made the clutch layup, and then Ron Artest loss handle of the ball and somehow go it to John Salmons who whose trying to past to Bibby. Luther than knocked the ball in the air and John Salmons recovered it and then Luther knocked the ball of his knee.

Thats what I remembered


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Boy was I scared watching the box score. Then my internet craped out on me (damn cable company) 

But boy am I happy we pulled out the win


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm late, but I've got to say this is my favourite game of the season so far. Thought Bonzi was great defensively, which is a really good sign.


----------

